# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Have you ever died in a LD? If so, how did you die and what did it feel like?

## DreamDesire

Well, weirdly enough, my LD bucket list contains "die in your dream" so I'm wondering what it feels like. If you died in a dream, what made you die, what did it feel like, and what did you do after you woke up?  ::chuckle::

----------


## SnowStrider

Well dying seems a little ironic in a bucket list, but whatever.

I don't think I have ever died in a LUCID dream, probably because I know that I can't really die, but I have died in several dreams before. The most recent example was I was in a dream where I was at my grandparent's house and there were cursed thralls from the game Destiny attacking me and one blew up right in front of me and I died. It was a strange feeling, I could feel the pressure of the explosion and my vision went black, but eventually I couldn't feel any part of my body and all that I saw was just a bright orange light and just wisps of what looked like sand. I remember thinking to myself "man, this is it, but this can't be it, there just cant be nothing". 

Yeah it was a bit frightening, feeling like you are absolutely nothing but a floating consciousness with nothing to do, but the dream transitioned to me just watching what was happening in the house without me there. 

I'm not sure how to go about trying to die in a lucid dream, but good luck with your lucid dreaming goals!  ::D:

----------


## DreamDesire

Oh, that sounds frightening but equally amazing at the same time  ::D: 

I just want to die to feel the experience. I'll probably sacrifice myself like han solo to kylo ren XD

----------


## Eonnn

I've died several times in both lucid and non-lucid dreams. IMO there are 3 things that can happen:
1.) you wake up
2.) you enter a new dream or scenario
3.) it doesn't work or effect you and you carry on in the same dream

Sometimes I feel pain in dreams but it is not to the extent you would feel in waking life. I've been shot, stabbed, tortured only sometimes I will feel pain.

The first time I died I was lucid and purposely jumped head first off a skyscraper. I just instantly ended up in a new dream. I've also shot myself in the head. That time the bullet went through and I felt no pain and just carried on like nothing had happened.

It's a good way to test yourself see how ballsy you are and help overcome any fears.

----------


## yumiko27

Yes, I have. Well, I wouldn't exactly say I was lucid, but I was far more aware than I usually am in a non-lucid. So, kind of lucid? 
I was in a bus that careened off an unfinished bridge. I spent every last minute of that dream after dying wondering why it had to be me. I thought of all the things that I'd never see or accomplish. I've never felt such a deep, agonizing regret in my life (dream or waking).  
I know it was just a dream, but it really made me glad to be alive. It put a lot of things into perspective for me.

----------


## Sageous

Not to put a damper on things here, but I don't believe that you can honestly die in a LD.

Yes, you can kill off your dream body, as Eonn mentioned above, and that in itself can be fairly cool (I've done it many times as well).  But you cannot truly go through the sensations and emotions of _actual_ death while lucid because you _know_ that the dream body you are occupying (and killing) is not really you, and that your actual physical body is alive and well back in your bed.  So, when lucid, you will always know that the process of dying you are experiencing is just a show, and that your life is in no danger.  

That said, it is certainly possible, and probably fairly common, to honestly die while _not_ lucid, because you believe then that your dream body is actually you.  One interesting thing to do is become lucid while you are dying in the dream, because the feeling of relief can be intense, as can be the stuff you might see if you allow the death process to continue.

----------


## fluffbutt1

I haven't died in a LD, but I have died in a non LD. I was brought to the middle of no where by these three guys and one of them took out a gun and shot me in the back of the head. After I got shot, all I heard was ringing and I fell to my knees. Then everything just got fuzzy and I woke up. As far as pain goes, I didn't feel any. I felt the force of the bullet being shot into the back of my head, but no pain. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## LawanaAthey

I once died in my dream.  I don't know how it felt but I saw everyone around me crying.  And when I woke up, there were tears in my eyes.  :Sad:

----------


## DarkPassenger

I have died multiple times in my dreams. Sometimes it just wakes me up, other times the view/picture just goes black for awhile, and sometimes I can view/continue the dream from a "out of body" experience. See what happens after I am no longer part of the dream story.

----------


## AndresLD

This is from a dream I had back in 2010


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



 After Tom found his towel, we started walking towards the pool. We saw, through a window, a huge explosion far away. Someone then turned on a radio and we heard the terrible screams coming from it "A huge chaotic wave of heat is spreading all over the world, destroying everything on its way". I turn pale, "This can't be happening" is the first thing I think. "It must be a joke, like War of the Worlds", but panic invaded me, everyone was panicking, screaming, unsure of what to do, what to say. I look through the window and I see a chain of explosions moving closer every second. It was just matters of seconds before it reached us. Then I felt an intense heat, and everything went white. I felt pain, heat, and cold, but the worst thing were the screams,  which were still in my head, the most horrible screams I had ever heard in my life. Three things came to my mind:
1) So, this is how I die after all.
2) Stupid scientists, they really were off when they calculated the sun wouldn't turn into a red giant in about 5 billion years...
3) How am I still thinking? Is there life after or death.. or am I about to wake up.




It was a very realistic and intense dream. But I enjoyed it in a very odd way haha

----------


## Cookino

I've died once in an LD and a few times in non-lucid dreams. In that lD, I was flying around some town in the middle of the desert with someone, when I tought I wanted to have an epic death. Suddenly, a volcano appeared in the distance and I sped towards it and threw myself in. It was huge. I began approaching this bright light inside the volcano. It was like it had a sun inside it. As I approached it, I began feeling a burning sensation (no pain tough) and my body started disintegrating. The light began to become purple. Once my body was gone, only my "soul" was left, represented by a little fire, which also disintegrated. After that came blackness and I woke up. It wasn't painful or sad, instead it was an exciting moment. I dunno what made me want to kill myself tough.

I also had a NLD last night where I got caught in the middle of a shootout while driving and eventually I couldn't drive anymore. The car stopped and I just sat there dying. Instead of struggling I just accepted I was gonna die and didn't care much. I just tought "Hey, at least I finally get to know what happens when I die". I then died and appeared in heaven (which was some kind of building in the middle of a city) and the dream went on. Again it wasn't painful or anything but it was surprising how calm I was in the face of death...

----------


## Saizaphod

> *Spoiler* for _Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
>  After Tom found his towel, we started walking towards the pool. We saw, through a window, a huge explosion far away. Someone then turned on a radio and we heard the terrible screams coming from it "A huge chaotic wave of heat is spreading all over the world, destroying everything on its way". I turn pale, "This can't be happening" is the first thing I think. "It must be a joke, like War of the Worlds", but panic invaded me, everyone was panicking, screaming, unsure of what to do, what to say. I look through the window and I see a chain of explosions moving closer every second. It was just matters of seconds before it reached us. Then I felt an intense heat, and everything went white. I felt pain, heat, and cold, but the worst thing were the screams,  which were still in my head, the most horrible screams I had ever heard in my life. Three things came to my mind:
> 1) So, this is how I die after all.
> 2) Stupid scientists, they really were off when they calculated the sun wouldn't turn into a red giant in about 5 billion years...
> 3) How am I still thinking? Is there life after or death.. or am I about to wake up.



Sounds much like the apocalypse dreams I used to have. Whole world being incinerated/ massive tsunamis flooding every continent on the planet/ scientist accidentally creating a black hole and Earth getting sucked into itself/ huge meteor colliding into Earth. Also a nuclear explosion that always happens like a few kilometers away. Some while back I actually managed to get lucid from that " this can't be happening " as there was a nuclear bomb detonated nearby. I lucidly tried to use some kind of a force to block the incoming shock wave and debris, but it just flooded over me with me going " aaarggg *god dangit* ".

----------

